# Farm Trip With a few pics!



## stitchcounting (May 9, 2013)

Last week I stayed over night at Hawthrone Valley Farm... for the second time on a school trip. This time it reassured my desire to farm and I made it clear to the farmers there that I wanted an apprenticeship there in two years. It's crazy how I've only been gardening for a year and I can recognized many plants some I don't even grow.
Here is their website if you want to visit or something :bun
http://hawthornevalleyfarm.org/






Fresh hard boiled eggs from one of their 8 hens.




Their 60 or so cows on pasture. They only use one bull and dont stagger their herd. I was surprised about that. They have jerseys, brown swiss and holstein








They have 8 hens for the visiting school program. Plymouth, Rohde Island Red. A black breed and and brownish red with green breed. All brown layers
We picked wild stinging nettle for the pizza we made.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They have three Romney ewes that they might breed next year or so. Sheep here are walked on leashes....




Enjoy these pictures  and I'll try and answer any questions if there is any


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2013)

Looks like you had a good time!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 9, 2013)

Love the pic 4th from the bottom!

So glad you got to go again this year!   

I know so many of us that follow you/your journaling and posts are sooooo proud of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You are a young man with hopes and dreams and goals! I love how you are so focused on your future and doing things in your life that are educating you and are positive in nature. I just know you will make it to having your own farm one day! I know living in the city isn't where you want to be but I am so impressed that you continue to keep so positive an attitude. Your city life will serve you well too.  


I really think you should change your avatar... the picture of you holding the barred rock is fantastic! I know its you cuz of the glasses 

I do have to laugh at the cheese puff in the chickens feed pan!!!!!!  
What was the yellow stuff on your hand? Not cheese puffs I hope!


----------



## stitchcounting (May 9, 2013)

thanks Southern. What's the difference between barred rock and plymouth?
I can't eat cheese puffs they always come up all oily
I was picking dandelions to dye some wool I should be buying this weekend.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 9, 2013)

Maybe you could put your dying process in the "fibers" section. I know I'd be interested!

A Barred Rock is a Plymouth Rock. 

Barred is referring to the color/pattern. Plymouth Rocks have many color varieties.
We have Barreds, Whites, Partridges and one day I will have Columbian Rock!

Barred Rocks (well actually all of the rocks), Delawares, and Speckled Sussex are my very, very, very, favorite birds!

Did you learn anything new this go around?


----------



## stitchcounting (May 9, 2013)

I try and remember to take notes on my process .
I did learn new things this time.

-the class i went with this year was mostly girly girls and there was alot of complaining so i learned to stay in the front.
-When herding the cows i was impressed that they only used one bull and just let him do his thing.
-Pigs are pigs one sow tried biting my converses when i was about to steal a piglet for obvious reasons.
-I can make a fortune going up state and digging up ramps and selling them to restaurants here in the city. ^_^
- calfs are lil sneaky creatures !

pstt Plymouth are my fav breed tooo and i also feel in love with the black australorp.


----------

